# Century 2200 gas leak - HELP PLEASE



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a 2005 Century 2200 center console. I have had it covered all winter but have cranked the motor and ran it each month since covering it....never smelling gas. I have not added any fuel but did add a stablizer before putting it up for the winter. 

Last weekend I was in the boat for a day and a half and completely detailed the boat....inside and out and never smelled any fuel.

Well this morning the wife and I decide to put it in and run it a little bit. I stopped by the gas station and put about 15 gallons in it just to run a couple of hours up in our bay. I backed her off the trailer and immediately smelled gas. I opened the console door and the smell was very strong.

I put it back on the trailer and brought it home. This boat does not offer much room to look for a leak. I did pull both covers in the floor and inspected the fill, vent and supply line to the fuel/water seperator. I still can't figure it out. I opened my back hatch and can see fuel in the bilge. 

The boat has a metal tank...i hope that thing isn't leaking because there is no easy way to remove the tank without cutting the floor all up. Any ideas are much appreciated at this point..thanks.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry, you're going to have to have the floor cut and the tanks removed. I had to do it to my '97 SeaCat two years ago. Luckily I had hatches that I could trim and wedge the tanks out. The same thing happened, I filled the tanks to take it out and after I brought it back it was leaking fuel through the bilges. Hopefully you can find a suitable Moeller plastic tank to replace it with. The tank is leaking due to salt water drying on the aluminum tanks and pitting them out. Good Luck.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

This will.not sove the problem but u could always drain u tank and get a couple 12 gal tanks to sit on deck till summer is over....then cut it out in winter


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think it is the tank. You didn't notice it until you put gas in this time. If the tank had a leak you would have noticed it before plus the tank would have been empty and you wouldn't have been able to run your engines. 

I think this is an Isolated incident. Hate to ask but are you sure you put the gas in the gas tank? It wouldn't be the 1st time. 

Was any dead grass around the boat when you took it from home from where it was sitting? Talking mainly under the drain plug and overboard discharge. This would indicate if the tank leaked out. The gas you smelled was obviously from what you just installed. Do you drive your your drain plug in? If not I would wonder how it appeared all of a sudden also, If you had your drain plug in I would ask again, did you put the gas in the gas tank or maybe a rod holder by mistake.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Century update*

last night i drained the fuel that accumulated in the bilge. This morning i went out to see if the bilge had any gas in it and the good news is i don't think it did. I'm still praying that its a cracked line somewhere.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If the tank had a leak you would have noticed it before plus the tank would have been empty and you wouldn't have been able to run your engines.


Depends where the leak is? They do rot thru the side of the tank also and that would explain it.

Now.....This is where a tank can leak.

Any hose that is hooked to the tank.

The sending unit. Usually the leak there is when it's filled all the way up.


And lastly...the tank itself.

I've done a bunch of'em.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Check the hoses, especially the vent line. Buddy had a vent line get plugged by a dirt dobber. When he filled up the vent line popped off the barb on the tank and spewed gas into the bilge as he towed it to the ramp. Once level, it didn't leak. Tilt it and it would.

You can lower and raise the bow to see if you get more coming into the bilge too. Quick way to see if something's leaking at the tank of if its the fill line itself.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*2nd update*

This morning i pulled the fill hose...it was wet at the bend and that part of the hose was softer than the rest. The foam that would have been around that section of hose is all chewed up and smelled of gas. I can't see any holes in the line but I'm going to go ahead and replace it while i have it out. 

That fill hose is 1.5 inch stuff and is reinforced with a steel wire....could that be leaking even though i can't see an obvious cut or hole?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

With older fill and vent lines they can't take fuel sitting in them. The ethanol fuel will eat away the lines from the inside out.

I saw one that was almost jelly. The last 4" that connected to the tank was destroyed.

Change the fill line and clean out the hull with Dawn and water. If you know how much fuel is in the tank have it half full and tilt the boat up so anything will drain into the bilge. If no gas shows up add more gas and repeat until full. Sometimes it can take a few minutes for gas to make it to the bilge. Sometimes it can take days. If no gas you are most likely OK.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

2005 is a bit new to be corroding through already but if the tank is foamed in, it will hold moisture against the side of the tank and it will turn to Swiss cheese. It won't leak until its filled up to the point the hole is at.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Final Update*

I replaced the fill line and vent line this past week.....man what a pain in the butt that was.....put the boat in the water yesterday for a test run and did not have any gas in the bilge or any gas fumes.....

Wanted to say thanks to everyone that took the time to read my post and offer up any possible suggestions. I considered them all viable and they pointed me in the right direction.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Now, doesn't that just put a smile on your face.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

buckhunter32175 said:


> I replaced the fill line and vent line this past week.....man what a pain in the butt that was.....put the boat in the water yesterday for a test run and did not have any gas in the bilge or any gas fumes.....
> 
> Wanted to say thanks to everyone that took the time to read my post and offer up any possible suggestions. I considered them all viable and they pointed me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Glad it worked out for you, and glad I was wrong too.


----------

